# emerge erkennt distfiles nicht

## tomiondrums

Hi!

Ich hatte vor, meine ganzen Rechner hier mal zu updaten und werd langsam verrückt dabei. Ich hab nämlich nur ein Schmalspur-DSL mit 768k.

Aus diesem Grund hab ich  mit 

```
emerge -auDNv --fetchonly world system
```

 mal auf einem einzelnen Rechner die ganzen distfiles runterladen lassen und wollte sie dann mittels scp auf die anderen einfach verteilen. Das Kopieren zu den anderen Rechnern ging auch wunderbar, nur erkennen diese jetzt dummerweise nicht, daß sie (beinahe) alle Pakete schon haben und fangen an, Sachen, die nachweislich schon drauf sind nochmal runterzuladen.

Früher hat das immer wunderbar funktioniert. Macht portage neuerdings irgendwas anders und wie kann man sich in solch einem Fall behelfen?

(Ich müsste mir sonst nämlich ungefähr sechs mal die selben Dateien durch meine Schmalspurleitung ziehen und das dauert ewig)

Danke schonmal!

MfG

 Tom

----------

## Necoro

benutzt portage vielleict ein anderes DISTDIR als du denkst? - was sagt emerge --info | grep DISTDIR

----------

## tomiondrums

```
DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"
```

nö, leider nicht, das wär wieder mal zu einfach

----------

## Finswimmer

Mit welcher Begründung lädt er sie denn neu runter?

----------

## py-ro

Wenn es unter Unix Systemen Probleme gibt, liegt es immer an Problemen mit den Rechten oder an den Berechtigungen... so oder so ähnlich.

Schau dochmal wem die kopierten distfiels gehören und wer welceh Rechte hat.

Py

----------

## tomiondrums

@Finswimmer: Begründung? Wo gibt emerge eine Begründung ab, warum es etwas tut?

Bei mir siehts (und sah es auch schon immer) so aus:

```

emerge -auDNv --fetchonly world system

...

Total: 356 packages (252 upgrades, 4 downgrades, 33 new, 3 in new slots, 64 reinstalls, 3 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 369,411 kB

Conflict: 8 blocks

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

...

```

Aber eine Begründung find ich dabei nicht

@py-ro: An sowas hab ich auch schon gedacht und mir mal die Rechte im /usr/portage/distfiles angeschaut

```

...

-rw-rw-r--   1 portage portage    841542 Feb 18  2008 xterm-229.tgz

-rw-rw-r--   1 portage portage    857714 Feb  3 11:56 xterm-235.tgz

-rw-r--r--   1 root    portage    860424 Feb  3 11:56 xterm-237.tgz

-rw-r--r--   1 root    portage    862405 Feb  3 11:56 xterm-239.tgz

...

```

Also alles recht unauffällig. Ich hab dann auch mal einen

```
chown portage:portage *
```

durchlaufen lassen, was aber keinerlei Veränderung bewirkt hat. Die Rechte sinds also höchstwahrscheinlich nicht.

----------

## Necoro

Überschreibt er denn die bereits heruntergeladenen Pakete einfach?

----------

## l3u

Benutzt du die 2.2-rc-Version von Portage? Das selbe Problem hatt ich auch mal. Wird dann ein Portage-Bug sein ...

----------

## tomiondrums

```

*  sys-apps/portage

      Latest version available: 2.1.6.4

      Latest version installed: 2.1.6.4

      Size of files: 584 kB

```

Das mit dem Bug ist denkbar, aber die Version ist offenbar eine andere.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *tomiondrums wrote:*   

> @Finswimmer: Begründung? Wo gibt emerge eine Begründung ab, warum es etwas tut?
> 
> Bei mir siehts (und sah es auch schon immer) so aus:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ich meinte kurz vorm Herunterladen.

Da sagt er dann bei mir meist: Wrong MD5-Sum oder so.

Destewegen frage ich.

Tobi

----------

## tomiondrums

Da kam nix dergleichen, aber das mit der falschen md5-sum hatte ich auch schonmal. Damals hat er mir nur die Stelle im Script angezeigt an der der Fehler passiert ist, nicht aber, daß die md5-sum nicht gepasst hat.

----------

## wols

 *tomiondrums wrote:*   

> mit 
> 
> ```
> emerge -auDNv --fetchonly world system
> ```
> ...

 

Hi, (als Anregung) mach ich regelmäßig mit z. B.:

```
rsync --timeout=300 --recursive --links --perms --times -D --delete -v rsync://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/distfiles/ /usr/portage/distfiles/
```

Dieses Verzeichnis gebe ich meinen andern Hosts per NFS readonly frei. Klappt immer problemlos.

----------

